# 1 week on ZP and Weruva



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah been on her ZP and Weruva and supplements from Christie and Kim for a week. Amberleah lou lou ears and body are no longer broke out and red. She looks fantastic. Her poop are great too. In time will tell if she gets all better with the other problems so far so good.


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

Good to hear! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm glad she's feeling better


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so excited for you! I know how happy one gets when food issues are successful and you start to see improvements. Keep us informed.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That's awesome! Go Amberleah! I hope this is a huge turning point for her and it's only up from here.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

That is so awesome!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

That's great news! I hope she continues to do well on her new diet.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

That is great news!


----------

